# Best buy chose me



## RonnieB2 (Oct 24, 2020)

I buy lots of gadgets from bb. Then write my review. I get an email asking me to be a tech insider reviewer. They send me free shit to try and review. I get to keep it. Anyone need a roccocat Turtle Beach wireless headset pc only.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I buy lots of gadgets from bb. Then write my review. I get an email asking me to be a tech insider reviewer. They send me free shit to try and review. I get to keep it. Anyone need a roccocat Turtle Beach wireless headset pc only.


Nice man. Free shit is good.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice man. Free shit is good.


Not when your selling your soul to get it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Not when your selling your soul to get it.


Well if he's giving honest reviews at least.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well if he's giving honest reviews at least.


Then he wont be getting much more free shit.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Then he wont be getting much more free shit.


You're probably right, lol.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're probably right, lol.


If it aint 5 stars, drenched in unicorn tears, and covered in pixy dust, you wont be a shill very long.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> If it aint 5 stars, drenched in unicorn tears, and covered in pixy dust, you wont be a shill very long.


Ya, I don't trust any reviews from the sellers site. Of course it's gonna be biased. They'll delete anything negative. I'd go to other places like here for honest reviews and advice.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 24, 2020)

I give 100% honest reviews and some are 2 stars out of 5. They still keep sending it. Bose earbuds for sleep, pc gammers keyboard, iPad filo keyboard, Roccat Turtle Beach pc headphones are all available lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 31, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I buy lots of gadgets from bb. Then write my review. I get an email asking me to be a tech insider reviewer. They send me free shit to try and review. I get to keep it. Anyone need a roccocat Turtle Beach wireless headset pc only.


What kind of free stuff? Bargin bin ps4 games or a ps5?


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> What kind of free stuff? Bargin bin ps4 games or a ps5?


Its totally random stuff. So far its been Bose earbuds, gaming keyboard, gaming headset, gamers mouse, ADT blue security system, and Epson 4k projector media player that's almost 2k alone


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 14, 2020)

I cant sell or give anything away. I am asked to try it out and then write honest reviews. And keep whatever they send me


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Not when your selling your soul to get it.


Free comes with a dick in the ass...


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Free comes with a dick in the ass...


So far no. But I was/am weary too


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> So far no. But I was/am weary too


Free stuff is awesome.. always comes with a silent contract.
Keep it tight Ronnie lol


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Free stuff is awesome.. always comes with a silent contract.
> Keep it tight Ronnie lol


The only shitty part so far in the contract is i can't return, give away, trade or sell their products


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Which sucks. Because i need a new light and 5x5 tent. This gear would pay for that in a month or two


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> The only shitty part so far in the contract is i can't return, give away, trade or sell their products


What are they going to do? lol 
It would help them get their products looked at by more people if you had no further use of it after testing/reviewing. 
You had it.. so you spread the word.. then on to the next.. explaining what they like about it to a whole new audience.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Which sucks. Because i need a new light and 5x5 tent. This gear would pay for that in a month or two


Lots of giveaways on IG. Right now there is one for a whole 5x5 grow kit. Light included.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Lots of giveaways on IG. Right now there is one for a whole 5x5 grow kit. Light included.


Who's giving away what? Amazon has tents deeply discounted too. 108 for a 5x5. But its got mixed reviews


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Im hoping and counting on black Friday deals for my new lights too


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

Check out HappyHydro on IG.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

AC infinity now has tents too. 2000D canvas.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Give me a pm when you have a rtx 3080 to give away


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 15, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Who's giving away what? Amazon has tents deeply discounted too. 108 for a 5x5. But its got mixed reviews


Some of the tents are really fucking bad quality.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> AC infinity now has tents too. 2000D canvas.


I just looked those up. They look awesome and the price is just right


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 15, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I just looked those up. They look awesome and the price is just right


Hell yea. I may grab one. I have a 2x4 already.. but I could use some thicker walls. Easier to fight the walls sucking in. (I think so anyways) 
I’m putting 4’ bamboo sticks in an “X” formation and strapping them to the poles for now. I also grabbed a 4’ set of hanging poles from vivosun and rigged them up along the 4’ sections in front and back. May eventually use them to make a scrog net.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Hell yea. I may grab one. I have a 2x4 already.. but I could use some thicker walls. Easier to fight the walls sucking in. (I think so anyways)
> I’m putting 4’ bamboo sticks in an “X” formation and strapping them to the poles for now. I also grabbed a 4’ set of hanging poles from vivosun and rigged them up along the 4’ sections in front and back. May eventually use them to make a scrog net.


The gorilla tents are nice but they suck in so easy. Especially the gorilla lite line that I have. I have to buy 2 cfm kits for each tent every time and it raises the cost of the tent to almost $300. I'm going to try one of the 4 x 4 that AC has and I'll do a review on it once it's all set up.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Give me a pm when you have a rtx 3080 to give away


LMAO. I'd have to upgrade my PSU and Case to fit one. But, if he he has an RTX 3060/Ti. I'll take one  or a 5800X


----------

